# Do hedgehogs fart?



## MT10

I've had Zoe for about 8 months now and I've noticed that at random times while she is sleeping I will smell what smells like either urine or poop smell but I can see that she's just curled up sleeping. 

So does anyone know if this is her passing gas or can they urinate while curled up? I'm not concerned but I've always found it odd and I've not seen anyone else chat about this before. And while it's not pleasant in the moment it usually quickly goes away.


----------



## Nancy

They sure can. It's especially funny when they do it in the tub.


----------



## AAdict

heehee I agree :mrgreen:


----------



## talibali

Fart or pee?


----------



## Shelbys Mom

:lol: I've seen mine fart in the tub! lol :lol: 

I busted out laughing when it happened, :lol: 
my boyfriend thought I was crazy or something :roll:


----------



## Mika

Nancy said:


> They sure can. It's especially funny when they do it in the tub.


 :lol: Little bubbles!! Yes.. I saw Mika one time!!


----------



## jopenguin

Yup. Last week Ender was in his sack in my lap and a strange noise came from where I knew his head wasn't. He hasn't done it in the bath yet. Funny how it's cute coming from a hedgehog 

If I've got him up and am tort, I mean, playing with him the fart is sometimes my cue he's going to go pooh and to get a towel ready.


----------



## smhufflepuff

Satin would never do such a thing... it's not lady-like.

Run through her own poop... sure. But pass gas... never!


----------



## shetland

Haaaaaaaaaaaa When I read that about little Satin I almost fell off of my chair lauging!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## leannem

Harley consistently lets loose some HUGE rippers. I keep trying to catch it on video because he farts ridiculously loud and long for a hedgehog. I think he hangs out with my partner too much and has picked up the farting from him...lol


----------



## LizardGirl

Inky has had some major burrito moments also. :lol: Unfortunately they are at times when someone is like "oh, how cute..." commenting and such and he just lets one rip. Moments later the person is sure to ask "what was that?" and the answer is usually "oh he's just hissing" and hope they fall for it.  :lol:


----------



## Kittenmagoo

I just got a good whif of quilbur's far. He is silent but deadly.. he is curled up napping in a snuggle sack around my neck and it go funneled up right below my nose


----------



## nikki

Please check the dates on a thread before replying to it, this thread is 6years old


----------



## CrysAnner

Well knowing this is true I must say my Stella is master at the SBDS.


----------



## PokiTheHedgie

Lol my hedgie just farted, I think she got it from my dad, he farts a lot, lol!! I stil luv my hedgie even tho she farts sometimes xDD lol!


----------



## Gldgood

I've never cought any of my hedgehogs fart but now I'm curios.


----------



## mono832

a wise (and funny dude) once said in a video that "only one hedgehog in history has farted that is how the universe began"
if that is the case Amethyst has made alot of universes

yes they can fart its funny and sounds really tiny and surprising


----------

